# Kaufberatung - HTPC mit DVD-Laufwerk



## DarkWG (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich plane mir einen HTPC für das Wohnzimmer zuzulegen.

Grund:  Ich habe mir (nach ewiger Warterei) nun die DVD-Boxen von Star Trek  Voyager und DS9 zugelegt. Habe immer gehofft sie kommen mal auf BD  heraus, aber das wird wohl leider nichts mehr. Die DVDs sind mit  Pal-Speedup, daher möchte ich die Folgen gerne 4% langsamer anschauen.  Sowas können DVD-Player halt nicht eigenständig. Daher hätte ich gerne  einen HTPC, idealer Weise mit DVD-Laufwerk, und Windows installiert,  damit ich die Folgen mittels dem VLC-Player im Wohnzimmer anschauen kann  (hier kann ich dann wie gesagt die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit auf -4% einstellen).

Soweit der Grund wieso ich einen solchen HTPC suche.

Zusammengefasst wären mir folgende Dinge wichtig:

-  Einsatzgebiete: DVDs anschauen mittels VLC. Zusätzlich gerne TV-Stream-Wiedergabe von  lokalem FRITZ!Repeater (DVB-C) mittels VLC (auch HD-Sender).
Alles sollte ruckelfrei und ohne Störungen oder Probleme laufen. 24p-Inhalte sollten wenn möglich korrekt wiedergegeben werden.
- Keine Videospiele
- Windows als OS
- Im Idealfall Lüfterlos bzw. so lautlos wie möglich
- Verbautes DVD-Laufwerk
- HTPC sollte so Kompakt wie möglich sein
- Geringer Stromverbrauch
- Preisspanne: Wenn möglich, maximal um die 300-400 €

Da  ich mich mit HTPCs quasi gar nicht auskenne, hoffe ich ihr habt ein  paar Vorschläge oder Möglichkeite für mich.
Ob Fertiggeräte, oder selber  was zusammenbauen, ist mir prinzipiell egal, solange die Punkte oben  damit erfüllt werden 

Danke und LG!


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2020)

Persönlich bin ich ja ein Fan der herrenlosen Leasingrückläufer, die sich oft gut als Basis für Emulations- oder Eltern-PCs eignen.

Was denkbar wäre, sind zB Modelle aus der Mini-PC-Familie der "Fujitsu Esprimo Q". 
Die gibt es in diversen Ausführungen, der Preis richtet sich nach Prozessor, RAM und Datenspeicher. Persönlich würde ich da zB einen i5-45*9*0T nehmen, der ist ein echter Vierkerner, was bei Videodateien hoher Qualität (von der Platte) helfen dürfte.
Naja, ein i5-45*7*0T dürfte vermutlich auch flott genug sein, ist im Grunde aber ein 2c/4t, der aber zumindest höher boosten darf als ein i3. 
Ab 8GB RAM, damit Windows flutscht, SSD nach Anforderung, aber diese ließe sich für wenig Geld aufrüsten. Ein gutes PLV schein zB dieses Gerät (i5-4590T, 8GB RAM, 480GB SSD) zu haben, finde ich. 
(Äh, das it natürlich nicht mein Shop usw., keine zufällige Auswahl, aber schon mal nach den Anforderungen gesiebt.)
Was zu beachten ist, dieses Modell hat keinen HDMI-Anschluss. Das müsste mit entsprechendem Adapter oder Kabel gelöst werden.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2020)

Also, können würde das bereits ein PC mit einem Mainboard, das eine eingebaute CPU hat. zB so was https://geizhals.de/asrock-j4105b-itx-90-mxb5l0-a0uayz-a1764492.html?hloc=de  da muss man nur noch RAM aufsetzen und ein passendes Gehäuse. Die TDP liegt bei nur 10W, das heißt auch wenn man doch einen kleinen Lüfter aufbaut, müsste der nur sehr langsam drehen und wäre nicht hörbar, sofern du nicht nur 1m vor dem TV sitzt   man könnte auch an einen passiven Kühler denken, und an der Rückseite des Gehäuses ist ein Lüfter, der die warme Luft rausbringt und durch den entstehenden Druck frische Luft vorne einsaugt. 

Wegen der Lüftung isses halt allgemein so: wenn das Gehäuse EXTREM klein sein soll, wird es schwieriger. Was also meinst du mit "so kompakt wie möglich" ? Also hast du jetzt einen normalen µATX-PC vor Augen und willst es nicht ganz so groß, oder muss der PC möglichst nur so groß sein wie ein halber DVD-Player? Hast bestimmte maximale Maße in der Breite und Höhe im Sinn? Die Tiefe wird ja nicht so wichtig sein.


In jedem Fall muss man ein "slimline"-Laufwerk nehmen, sobald das Gehäuse eine bestimmte Größe nicht überschreiten soll. Die gibt es ab etwa 70€, also BluRay inkl. Brenner-Funktion. Manche Gehäuse verlangen aber eine besondere Slim-Version, dann steigt der Preis auf über 100€ nur fürs Laufwerk.


----------



## DarkWG (9. Mai 2020)

Hey, danke für eure Antworten! Hab leider jetzt erst Zeit eine Antwort zu verfassen.

@Herbboy
Hm, genaue Maße hab ich nicht wirklich. Jedenfalls stell ich ihn mir recht kompakt vor, wenn das möglich ist. Also wie du geschrieben hast "wie ein halber DVD-Player" wäre das schon die Richtung die ich mir vorstelle. Würde ihn halt auch gerne mal mitnehmen können, wenn nötig, dass er noch in nen Rucksack passen würde zum Beispiel, oder ich ihn relativ problemlos von einem Zimmer ins andere nehmen könnte, je nachdem wo ich ihn gerade anschliessen möchte.

Kein, oder nur ein kleiner Lüfter, wären auch ideal. Letztendlich soll die DVD-Ausgabe einwandfrei laufen, und die Grafikkarte sollte sich korrekt einstellen lassen auf verschiedene Bildwiederholfrequenzen (zum Beispiel echte 23,976 FPS wiedergeben). Hab da in einem Beitrag im Internet gelesen *"Die Haswell Chips von Intel konnten lange Zeit beispielsweise nur 24 FPS wiedergaben. Was nach einer vernachlässigbaren Differenz zu den exakten 23,976 FPS klingt, führt in der Praxis alle 41 Sekunden zu einem fehlenden Bild. Nervig!"*  -- sowas möchte ich natürlich nicht erleben mit meinem HTPC


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2020)

hmmm, vielleicht eine Billigere Option: Die DVDs rippen, was zwar gaaanz böse und gemein ist, aber kein Abmahnanwalt raus finden wird und das ganze entweder auf einen kleinen NAS Mediaserver packen oder halt über das Netzwerk von seinem Rechner aus zum Fernseher hinstreamen, entweder kann der Smart-TV das direkt oder irgend ein anderes Device
Vorteil wäre dass man die Nervigen Warnungen wegschneiden kann die einem Schuld einreden dass man sich gerade die eigene DVD anschaut und nichts runterladen soll oder nicht mehr aufstehen muss wenn man 2 Folgen schaut die auf 2 Verschiedenen scheiben sind wie es wahrscheinlich mit "Kampf ums Dasein" sein könnte


----------



## Batze (10. Mai 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, vielleicht eine Billigere Option: Die DVDs rippen, was zwar gaaanz böse und gemein ist, aber kein Abmahnanwalt raus finden wird und das ganze entweder auf einen kleinen NAS Mediaserver packen oder halt über das Netzwerk von seinem Rechner aus zum Fernseher hinstreamen, entweder kann der Smart-TV das direkt oder irgend ein anderes Device
> Vorteil wäre dass man die Nervigen Warnungen wegschneiden kann die einem Schuld einreden dass man sich gerade die eigene DVD anschaut und nichts runterladen soll oder nicht mehr aufstehen muss wenn man 2 Folgen schaut die auf 2 Verschiedenen scheiben sind wie es wahrscheinlich mit "Kampf ums Dasein" sein könnte



Dazu braucht man aber Zeit, sehr viel Zeit. Beide DVD Komplettboxen haben 48 Disc's, macht zusammen 96 Scheiben. Weißt du wie lange das dauert die alle vernünftig zu rippen?
Und die Vorteile die er ja haben möchte, also klein kompakt, wenig Stromverbrauch usw. wären auch dahin wenn er das dann alles über seinen Großen Rechner laufen lassen würde.


----------



## DarkWG (10. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man aber Zeit, sehr viel Zeit. Beide DVD Komplettboxen haben 48 Disc's, macht zusammen 96 Scheiben. Weißt du wie lange das dauert die alle vernünftig zu rippen?
> Und die Vorteile die er ja haben möchte, also klein kompakt, wenig Stromverbrauch usw. wären auch dahin wenn er das dann alles über seinen Großen Rechner laufen lassen würde.



Das hast du perfekt zusammengefasst  Ein NAS besitze ich tatsächlich, aber knapp 100 DVDs rippen wollte ich ungern machen... Daher wäre wirklich ideal einen HTPC zusammen zu stellen mit DVD-Laufwerk. BDs sind nicht wichtig, da ich dafür einen BD-Player verwende. Aber sie DVDs "On-the-fly" 4% langsamer abzuspielen, dafür benötige ich den HTPC mit Laufwerk. 

Einzig Full-HD-Material aus Dateien oder Youtube sollte er auch flüssig hinbekommen, wenn ich die darauf mal anschauen möchte. Aber ich vermute mal für meine Vorstellungen wird es eine gute Kombination geben Hardwaremäßig, dafür brauche ich nur noch gute Tipps und Hinweise,  was da zu empfehlen wäre


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2020)

Wenn du den PC auch mal mitnehmen willst: wie wäre ein Laptop + USB-Laufwerk für die DVDs?


----------



## DarkWG (16. Mai 2020)

Hey, also einen ganzen Laptop würde ich dann doch eher ungern kaufen. So ein HTPC der recht kompakt ist erscheint mir da doch sinnvoller, oder nicht? Und ein Laptop läuft wohl eher nicht komplett Lüfterlos, und ob da 300-400 € drin sind? Ich bezahl ja nen Bildschirm mit, den ich im Grunde gar nicht benötige


----------



## Batze (16. Mai 2020)

Schau mal hier rein, da könnte was für dich dabei sein. KLICK
Da kaufe ich ziemlich viel, auch für Family und Freunde.


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2020)

Sonst schau dir doch nochmal den "Fujitso Esprimo Q920" an. 185 x 191 x 58,7 mm, 1,9l Volumen, 1,6kg, Slot-In Laufwerk, integriertes Netzteil. 
Du musst unterwegs also bloß das Netzkabel und ein Displayport-zu-HDMI-Kabel mitnehmen. Dazu irgendeine Fernbedienung (äh, keine Ahnung, ob genau die 100%-Windowskompatibel ist). 
Also, sehr viel kompakter geht, mMn., schwer. Gerade bei den Gehäusen die du selber im Laden kaufen kannst, schleppst du am Ende, wegen Pico-PSU, mindestens noch ein Notebooknetzteil herum.


----------



## DarkWG (19. Mai 2020)

Hey, ich hab mich inzwischen entschieden, folgende Komponenten hab ich mir nun bestellt:

- Inter-Tech ITX MW-02 II
- 60 Watt Inter-Tech ITX ext. 60W
- Inter-Tech AC Slim-DVD Brenner SN-208FB, intern
- ASRock J5005-ITX SoC So.BGA Dual Channel DDR4 Mini-ITX
- 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJaws DDR4-2400 SO-DIMM CL16-16-16-39 Dual Kit
- 250GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

Ich denke, damit sollte ich ganz gut aufgestellt sein 

Habe nun noch überlegt, dass WLAN noch ganz nett wäre für den Fall der Fälle. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für eine WLAN-Antenne? Hab gesehen es gibt so welche die man einfach an nen USB-Port anklemmen kann. Gibts da bestimmte die ihr empfehlen könnt?

Dann noch eine Fernbedienung damit ich auch bequem HTPC-mäßig vom Sofa aus alles bedienen kann  Im Moment hab ich die Orbsmart WA-1 im Auge. Kann die jemand guten Gewissens empfehlen? Bewertungen lesen sich alles recht positiv.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2020)

Es gibt etliche Sticks für WLAN, schwer zu sagen, was da nun gut ist. Du kannst aber auch eine Karte für PCIe kaufen, das Board hat ja einen Slot. zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01EYTGI7G


Zur Fernbedienung weiß ich nix.


----------



## DocHN83 (23. Mai 2020)

WLan USB Stick mit Antenne :
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07QNV8PBR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Den hab ich mir erst vor 2 Tagen gekauft, weil mein DLan meine 200er Leitung nicht voll geliefert hat.
Wie das mit WLan so ist muss man eventuell schauen wo man das Teil anschließt - hinter dem PC wars nix, da die Heizung direkt neben dran ist - nehme an die hat die Verbindung gestört. Mittels Kabel den Anschluss etwas verlegt - bin tip top zufrieden.
200 Mbit/s ohne Probleme, 400 Mbit/s wären maximal drin. Ping auch sehr zufrieden stellend. Langzeiterfahrung hab ich wie gesagt nicht aber das Ding lässt sich vom ersten Eindruck her echt sehen.


----------

